# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Η ΑΥΛΑΙΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ.

## odyseas

ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ Κ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΔΩ,ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΙΣΩΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ Κ ΔΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΡΕΥΤΑ,ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΑΡΟΣ Κ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ? ΠΟΣΟ Κ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ? ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ Κ ΠΑΛΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΘΗΚΑ.ΠΟΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΦΡΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΡΙΚΤΟ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.

----------


## narnia

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γραφεις κάτι τέτοιο. Άνθρωποι αγωνίζονται με νύχια και με δόντια να κρατηθούν ζωντανοί, να αναπνέουν έστω και μηχανικά κι εσύ με μια αφορμή τέλος? 
Τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οδυσσέα...καταρχήν ηρέμησε. Κατά δεύτερον, θες να μας πεις τι έγινε και πελάγωσες?
Η διπολική διαταραχή είναι μεγάλος αγώνας από μόνη της και οσοι την αντιμετωπίζουν είναι πραγματικοί ήρωες. Τι ήταν αυτό που σε απογοήτευσε?
Να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος σου. Βγάλτο απο μέσα σου, υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που θα θέλουν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν το πιστεύω,χτες σκεφτόμουν πως δεν είχαμε νέα σου ξανά Οδυσσέα και είχα σκοπό σήμερα να ρωτήσω στο thread σου πώς είσαι αυτό τον καιρό και εάν άλλαξε τίποτε ή έλαβες κάποια στήριξη από τότε.Πόσο διάστημα νιώθεις έτσι,πήγες σε κάποιον επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας,είσαι σε φαρμακοθεραπεία ή σε κάποια στήριξη από ψυχολόγο;

Kαταρχήν,εδώ είμαστε για να συζητήσουμε οτιδήποτε σε απασχολεί.Και εγώ προσωπικά αλλά είμαι βέβαιη και πολλά άλλα μέλη θα σε στηρίξουμε σε αυτή τη δύσκολη φάση.Για να το δούμε Οδυσσέα.Όταν λες τα αδύνατα δυνατά,τι κινήσεις περιελάμβαναν αυτά;Πάντα υπάρχουν δρόμοι,ίσως να μην τους βλέπουμε όταν μας σκοτεινιάζει ο ουρανός,αλλά θα το ψάξουμε για να βρούμε εναλλακτικές και νέους δρόμους,τι τροποποιητικές κινήσεις θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις με συμπαράσταση και στήριξη.Για έλα να το αναλύσουμε λίγο,τι λες;

Σε ποια φάση λοιπόν βρίσκεσαι,πού εντοπίζεις το πρόβλημα εσύ,τι θα ήθελες να αλλάξει ώστε να νιώσεις δυνατός και σίγουρος;Ποια πράγματα επιθυμείς να αλλάξεις,σε ποιους τομείς της ζωής σου;

Έλα καλέ μου να το ψάξουμε μαζί όλοι και θα δεις πως οι περισσότεροι αντιμετωπίζουμε διάφορα θέματα σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μας και αισθανόμαστε απελπισία,αλλά υπάρχουν λύσεις και πάντα υπάρχει χώρος για άλλες οπτικές. :Smile:

----------


## odyseas

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΞΑΝΑ,ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Κ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ Κ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΧΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ Κ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΟΘΣΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ.ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΠΑΛΑΨΑ Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ,ΗΡΘΕ ΠΑΛΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΡΟΦΗ.ΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΡΙΓΜΑ ΜΟΥ,ΕΦΥΓΕ Κ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΩΣΩ ΤΟ 20% ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ,ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ.ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΟΡΚΟΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΧΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΠΟΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΛΑΘΗ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όταν λες έφυγε η γυναίκα αυτή που ανέφερες,εννοείς αποχώρησε από τη σχέση;Θα ήθελες να μας δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το τι ρόλο διαδραμάτιζε στη ζωή σου τον τελευταίο καιρό και πώς ήταν η σχέση σας με λίγα λόγια;

----------


## odyseas

ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΤΙΡΙΞΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ,ΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ,ΗΞΕΡΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΙΝΟΥΣΕ Κ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΕΜΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ Κ ΕΚΕΝΕ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ,ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ Κ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ.ΤΗΣ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΟΣΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΧΑ Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ,ΟΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.Κ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ Κ ΜΕΤΑ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ.

----------


## odyseas

ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΟΙΖΩ,ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ,ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ Κ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ Κ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΗ ΒΟΛΗ???? ΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΑ,ΟΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΙΓΕΣ.ΔΕΝ ΖΩ ΠΛΕΩΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΖΟΜΠΙ ΜΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ,ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ,ΑΥΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΙ ΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ? 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΝΟ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.

----------


## odyseas

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΗΘΗΝΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΛΕΤΗ.

----------


## arktos

odyseas, διαβάζοντας τα ποστ σου, δάκρυσα.
είναι δύσκολο να μένουν οι άνθρωποι δίπλα μας, όταν πάσχουμε από διπολική.
το ξέρεις και το ξέρω.

ξέρω επίσης πόσο πολύ πονάς αυτή τη στιγμή.
μίλα στο γιατρό σου.μην το αφήσεις έτσι.

όσο για το σπίτι νομίζω πως για εμάς τους διπολικούς υπάρχουν κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις.
δικηγόρος θα στα πει αυτά.
σίγουρα κάτι γίνεται πάντως.
εργάζεσαι?

μην κάνεις κακό στον ευατό σου.θα είμαστε εδώ μαζί σου.

----------


## odyseas

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ,ΧΡΟΣΤΑΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΒΕ Κ ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΑ.ΝΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ Κ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΛΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΕΦΤΙΑΧΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΝΙΚΤΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Κ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΤΥΧΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗ ΔΙΧΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ.ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΙΑΝΕΥΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΕΠΤΟ,ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΤΕ??

----------


## RainAndWind

Δώσε επίσης λίγο χρόνο στη γυναίκα αυτή,μπορεί απλά να χρειάστηκε ένα διάλειμμα,να ένιωσε κι αυτή καταβεβλημένη,να χρειαζόταν λίγο να μείνει μακριά και να αποφορτιστεί.Αλλά και έτσι να μην είναι,ποιος σου λέει πως αφού βρέθηκε μία γυναίκα να σε στηρίξει,δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ άλλη;Καταλαβαίνω πως η φυγή της ένιωσες να σου δίνει ένα δυνατό πλήγμα,λόγω όλων των παραγόντων που σε επιβαρύνουν,αλλά γιατί να έρθει το τέλος δηλαδή και να μην αναζητήσεις μεγαλύτερη στήριξη για να διασφαλίσεις τα καλύτερα για σένα αποτελέσματα;

Aφού είχες ελπίδες και όνειρα,είσαι απόλυτα ικανός να μην τα ακυρώσεις εξαιτίας μίας αρνητικής έκβασης μίας σχέσης.Γιατί και το δικαίωμα κάποιου να μένει ή αν δεν αντέχει να φεύγει,υπάρχει πάντα και θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να αντέχουμε για μας,μαζί μας.Πρέπει δηλαδή να είσαι εσύ το κεντρικό σημείο αναφοράς στη ζωή σου.Εκεί να στραφείς,όχι στο γιατί φεύγει ή μένει κάποιος άλλος,αλλά αν μένεις ή φεύγεις εσύ. :Smile:

----------


## odyseas

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Κ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΣΑ,ΤΟΝ ΙΚΕΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΙ.

----------


## arktos

http://www.bipolar.gr/



επικοινώνησε με την ελληνική διπολική οργάνωση για αρχή.
για να σε βοηθήσουν με το θέμα του σπιτιού.

----------


## odyseas

ΕΦΥΓΕ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ Κ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ Κ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ.ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΘΕΜΕΛΙΟΣ ΛΥΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ,ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ,ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΞΗΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΥΜΩΝΕ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ Κ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ Κ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΙΜΕΝΟ.ΒΕΒΕΑ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ,ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΝΕΑ ΖΩΗ ΝΕΑ ΠΝΟΗ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ Κ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΩ,ΟΠΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ Κ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΠΙΣΩ.ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ.ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕ Κ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ Κ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ.ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΤΕΞΑ Κ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΝΙΓΑ.ΠΝΗΓΗ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ??
ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΑΡΟΡΕΥΣΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ Κ Ο ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΡΧΗ.ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???????ΤΙ ???

----------


## manner

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.bipolar.gr/
> επικοινώνησε με την ελληνική διπολική οργάνωση για αρχή.
> για να σε βοηθήσουν με το θέμα του σπιτιού.


Αυτό είναι ότι καλύτερο για αρχή. Απόκτησε νέο στόχο και ενδιαφέρον για αυτόν. 
Δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι κραυγάζεις με τη γραφή σου. Δοκίμασε να γράψεις με μικρά γράμματα, κάτι, οτιδήποτε εδώ σε κοινή θέα, θα σε ηρεμήσει και θα μπορείς να δευτεροδιαβάζεις ότι γράφεις (δάσκαλε που δίδασκες).

----------


## odyseas

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΙΒΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΝΙΜΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ Κ ΑΠΕΙΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ Κ ΜΟΝΟ.ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΙΜΟ ΜΟΥ.ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΟΝΩ.ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ.Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΛΕΩΝ ΕΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ.ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΗΛΟΥΣΑ Κ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ Κ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΠΑΘΗΣ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΝΟ

----------


## manner

Η ανωνυμία δεν έχει και τόση σημασία στον χώρο αυτή τη στιγμή. Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να εμπλέκεις ανθρώπους που σε κοίταξαν παράξενα. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που περιμένουν να γράψεις κάτι εδώ και επίσης περιμένουν εναγωνίως για τις καλύτερες δυνατές αποφάσεις σου. Ενδόμυχα τις γνωρίζεις αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις και κάτι προς αυτές. Θα μπορούσες αντί να ξεκινήσεις από τον φόβο του κακού προς τρίτους με τη συμπεριφορά σου, να κινηθείς πάνω σε κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό, όπως σε ανθρώπους που θα σου σταθούς με ερεθίσματα και γνώση ακριβώς πάνω στο πρόβλημά σου και να μπορέσεις να ξεκινήσεις κάτι.

----------


## odyseas

ποναω κραυγαζω αλλα βουβα.χωρις αλλο κουραγιο χωρις αλλη ελπιδα.δε μπορω καν να θυμωσω.τρεμουν τα χερια τα ποδια,το μυαλο δε εχει παριγορια σε τιποτα,καποτε τα εβλεπα ολλα μαυρα,τωρα δεν βλεπω καν το μαυρο.

----------


## odyseas

δεν ειπα οτι θα κανω κακο σε καποιον.ειπα οτι ποτε δεν εκανα κακο σε κανεναν,οτι ποτε δεν ειμουν επικινδυνος.ενδομειχα δε εχω κατι,το μονο που θελω ειναι να γινει κατι να παψω να αισθανομαι να ακουω να ζω αλλο πονο.

----------


## manner

χμμμμ, νομίζω ότι για να γίνει κάτι πρέπει να ανέβεις ένα σκαλί. Έτσι θα μπορείς να έχεις καλύτερη άποψη για κάποια πράγματα... Το σκαλί ήδη σου έχει δοθεί γιατί δεν το ανεβαίνεις??? 

www.bipolar.gr

----------


## Empneustns

φιλαρακο αυτο που περνας λεγεται ερωτικη απογοητευση.
το εχουν περασει και αλλοι, και θα το περασουν αλλοι τοσοι.
Για αυτο μαζεψε τα κομματια σου και συνελθε.πολυς κοσμακης περναει αυτο που περνας και εσυ.
σιγουρα οι επομενες μερες που ερχονται δεν θα ειναι και οι καλυτερες αλλα αν ειναι να παραδιδουμε τα οπλα καθε φορα που ερχονται τα πραγματα αναποδα θα επρεπε να βγαινουμε ολοι στο δρομο και να κλαιμε απο το πρωι απο το βραδυ.
οχι και τοσο ομορφο θεαμα ....
αν την θελεις τοσο πολυ,και δεν υπαρχει αλλος αντρας στη ζωη της,κυνηγησε την και γινε καλυτερος για να σε αντεχει και οχι μονο αυτο,να σε λατρευει,χωρις γκρινιες και αλλα παρελκομενα.
αν υπαρχει αλλος τοτε μαλλον δεν μπορει να γινει κατι,στηριξου στον εαυτο σου και προχωρα.ειναι ο μονος δρομος.μονο ετσι πρεπει να το σκεφτεσαι.
σημερα ειναι η πρωτη μερα απο το υπολοιπο της ζωης μας  :Smile:  μη τη σπαταλας

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ με τον Εμπνευστή. Μόνος σου είπες πως δήλωσε ότι δεν αντέχει άλλο. Τι δεν άντεξε? Είσαι έτοιμος να κάνεις την αυτοκριτική σου?
Δε μπορεί να σου στάθηκε τόσο όσο λες και κάποια στιγμή χωρίς λόγο να έφυγε. Κάτι έγινε, μπούκωσε.
Δες καταρχήν αυτό με το σπίτι που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά και μέχρι να το διευθετήσεις, δωστης λίγο χρόνο να σκεφτεί. Μην την πιέζεις και προς Θεού, ούτε λέξη απο όλα αυτά που λες σε εμας, να τα πεις σε εκείνη. Τους ανθρώπους τους διώχνουν τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορές, όταν πρόκειται για ερωτική περίπτωση.

----------


## odyseas

παιδια δεν τησ εχω πει τιποτα απο αυτα,ουτε προκειτε.να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δεν ειναι ερωτικη απογωιτευση,ειναι κ αυτο αλλα οχι μονο αυτο.ειναι οτι παλι ο κοσμος που εκτισα με πολυ κοπο κ σε κατασταση πολυ ασχημη,για μια ακομη φορα διακισαν ολλα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> παιδια δεν τησ εχω πει τιποτα απο αυτα,ουτε προκειτε.να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δεν ειναι ερωτικη απογωιτευση,ειναι κ αυτο αλλα οχι μονο αυτο.ειναι οτι παλι ο κοσμος που εκτισα με πολυ κοπο κ σε κατασταση πολυ ασχημη,για μια ακομη φορα διακισαν ολλα.


Καταρχήν μη φέρνεις την καταστροφή. Πότε γκρεμίστηκε ο κόσμος?
Σου είπα κάτι. Δως της χώρο και χρόνο. Δεν είναι δυνατό να της γύρισε το μυαλό σε μια μέρα.
Θες να μιλήσουμε για τους πιθανούς λόγους που βαρέθηκε, μήπως βρούμε καμιά άκρη?

----------


## odyseas

θεοφανια σε οτι κι εαν την ρωτησα επερνα την ιδια αποντηση. οτι δεν αντεχα αλλο.
ισως δεν αντεχε το γεγονος οτι ειχα παιδια,το ηξερε ομως. ισωσ δεν αντεξε την οικονομικη δισχερεια,το ηξερε ομως ολα τα γνωριζε για εμενα πριν καν κανει σχεση μαζι μου. απλα πιστευω οτι δοκημασε τις αντοχες της.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> θεοφανια σε οτι κι εαν την ρωτησα επερνα την ιδια αποντηση. οτι δεν αντεχα αλλο.
> ισως δεν αντεχε το γεγονος οτι ειχα παιδια,το ηξερε ομως. ισωσ δεν αντεξε την οικονομικη δισχερεια,το ηξερε ομως ολα τα γνωριζε για εμενα πριν καν κανει σχεση μαζι μου. απλα πιστευω οτι δοκημασε τις αντοχες της.


Οπότε, μάλλον και συ τις δοκίμαζες και αντί να την ελαφρύνεις λίγο, τα άφησες όλα πάνω της. Δεν σε κατηγορώ, όλοι πέφτουμε σε τέτοιες παγίδες. Επιμένω όμως να σου λέω να την αφήσεις ήσυχη για λίγο καιρό. Δως της χρόνο και παράλληλα λύσε το θέμα με το σπίτι. Αυτό και μόνο όταν το μάθει, θα καταλάβει πως άρχισες να παίρνεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου.

----------


## odyseas

δε της φορτοσα ευθηνες απλα εκεινη με παρακινουσε.δε ξερω παιδια δε μπορο να σκεφτω,πηρα τηλ την ελληνική διπολική οργάνωση κ μου ειπαν οτι θα με καλεσουν εκεινη.σας ευχαριστω ολους χιλια ευχαριστω.

----------


## odyseas

παιδια φοιθεια θα τρελαθω

----------


## arktos

προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις.αν δεις πως δεν τα καταφέρνεις, απευθύνσου σε ένα νοσοκομείο που ευημερεύει.
θα σε βηθήσουν σίγουρα.

----------


## odyseas

μου εφεραν ζαναχ.αλλα δεν ηρεμο παιδια με τιποτα

----------


## manner

Το xanax είναι αγχολυτικό και θέλει χρόνο για να δράσει κάποια θέλουν ακόμα και 1 - 2 εβδομάδες για να δράσουν σωστά.

----------


## arktos

odyseas, γιατί δεν επισκέπτεσαι ένα ψυχίατρο σε ένα νοσοκομείο?
με το να μιλήσεις σε ειδικούς θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.
προφανώς και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα πρέπει να αλλάξει τώρα.
μην αφήνεσαι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Πώς είσαι σήμερα Odyssea;Υποχώρησε καθόλου το άγχος;

----------


## odyseas

καλησπερα παιδια,σας ευχαριστω ξανα,οχι δεν εχει περασει καθολου ειναι το ιδιο ισως κ μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## odyseas

στο νοσοκομειο κ να παω τα φαρμακα δεν μπορω να τα παρω,δεν εχω ασφλεια παιδια,κ τα ζαναξ να πιρα εχτες γιατι ειναι πολι φτηνα.παιδια δεν νομιζω οτι αξειζει αλλο τον κοπο να περιμενω ελπιδα.ολο το βραδυ σκεφτωμουν διαφορα κ οριμενες φορες ενοιωθα οτι τα εκανα.

----------


## arktos

odyseas, δεν είσαι ασφαλισμένος στο τεβε?

----------


## odyseas

οχι ημουν μεχρι κ πριν 3 χρονια,μετα χρωσταγα τις εισφορες κ πριν περιπου 10 μερες καταφερα να κανω οριστικη διαγραφη των εισφορων αλλα ειμαι εντελως ανασφαλιστος.

----------


## arktos

κάρτα ανεργίας δεν έχεις βγάλει?

----------


## just_40

Οδυσεα,

Παλι δεν μπορει καποια λυση θα υπαρχει, στο νοσοκομειο δεν σε δεχοντε σαν ανασφαλιστο...απορο? 

Να παρεις μια αρχικη αγωγη μεχρι να δεις πως θα πορευτεις?


Φιλικα
Μαργαριτα

----------


## odyseas

δεχοντε σαν ετακτο περιστατικο,στη ψυχιατρικη.τα φαρμακα οως για να τα παρεις πρεπει να γραφτουν σε καποιο βιβλιαριο,εχω της μητερας μου αλλα δεν δεχοντε,φοβουντε σε ξενο να γραψουν.

----------


## arktos

όπως λέει και η μαργαρίτα σαν άπορο ή με κάρτα ανεργίας ( βγαίνει σε 10 λεπτά ).
για κάρτα ανεργίας χρειάζεσαι 
1) ταυτότητα
2)τα ένσημα σου
3)τη διακοπή από το ταμείο σου
4)το τελευταίο εκκαθαριστικό σου
5)λογαριασμό δεη ή οτε

----------


## RainAndWind

Οδυσσέα,οι φίλοι που βρίσκονται;Συγγενείς;Γονεί ς;

----------


## odyseas

παιδια η νυκατα ειναι ατελειωτη,εχω παρει 2 ζαναξ κ δεν μπορω να βρω λιγο ηρεμια,το κεφαλι συνεχος γυρναει.οι φιλοι??
ποιοι φιλοι? υπαρχουν φιλοι? οι συγγενεις μου νομιζουν οτι το κανω επιτιδες δεν ξερω εχουν μια σταση απαθειας,κ οχι αδικα ο καθε ενας εχει τα δικα του προβληματα.μονο ι μανα μου με στιριζει αλλα ειναι ηλικιωμενη,κ απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να την επιβαρινω.ο πετερασ μου τον χασαμε απο καρκινο σε 6 μηνες μεσα,δεν υπαρχει πια,η μανα μου ακομα κλαιει για υτο,φαναστιτε τι περνα που βλεπει κ εμενα εστι.αλο ενα βραδυ φρικης φρικης δεν αντεχω δεν αντεχω αλλο.

----------


## Arsi

Oδυσσέα γεια σου.
Νομίζω πως λύση υπάρχει κ αυτή είναι να δεις τι μπορείς να κάνεις με τη θεραπεία σου.Είναι κρίμα να το περνάς όλο αυτό τόσο αβοήθητος.Χρειάζεται να το βάλεις πρώτη προτεραιότητα κ αν το βάλεις θα βρεις λύση τουλάχιστον για τα φάρμακα.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση εν τέλει πως ζεις,τι τρως κ.λ.π.κατάλαβέ το πάνω απ\'όλα είναι να απευθυνθείς σε γιατρό κ να ξεκινήσεις θεραπεία.Μα τι σε σταματάει?
Από μόνο του κ με τόσο δύσκολες συνθήκες πως θα αντιμετωπιστεί δλδ?

Δες τη διέξοδο να ηρεμήσεις κ από αύριο κιόλας κάνε κάτι...δανείσου,βγάλε βιβλιάριο ανέργου,υπάρχει λύση,μην αφήνεσαι άλλο....

----------


## elis

παντωσ οι ιδιωτικοι γιατροι γραφουν σε ξενα βιβλιαρια και γω ανασφαλιστοσ ειμαι κι αν θεσ σου στελνω και ονομα γιατρου σε u2u

----------


## RainAndWind

Εύχομαι να περάσεις μία ήρεμη νύχτα Οδυσσέα!Αύριο ξημερώνει μία νέα μέρα,κάνε κάποια από αυτά που σου πρότειναν τα άλλα μέλη και να μη χάνεσαι,να μας λες πως πάει και πως νιώθεις.Τίποτε δεν τελειώνει και η ζωή είναι ένα ταξίδι όχι μόνο με δυσκολίες αλλά και με χαρές.Θα έρθουν και για σένα,όμως τώρα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις το θέμα της υγείας σου πρώτα.
 :Smile:

----------


## ellin

paidia kalimera se olous-olles.de tha grapso gia ton odysea edo,oute tha tou doso kouragio.eimai edo san kinos thnitos xoris na fero kan edo mesa tin idiotita tou giatrou pou katexo kala ta taileytaia trianta xronia.eimai edo perisotero gia na enimero esas gia thn katastasi tou odysea.oti grafei edo einai ontos pera os pera alithina kai isos ta peregrafei kai poio mikra.to megalitero omos problima telika einai oti isos xoris na to gnorizei kai ekeinos exei sovaro problima somatikis igeias pou ftanei se simio na diatrexei kindino akoma k i zoi tou,arketa sovaro tha elega kai diskola anastrepsimo.den exei omos na kanei ayto pou egrafe edo me to problima pou prin 4 meres diagnostike telika sto nosokomeio.to opoio mporei na min ton epireaze psixologika,mias k den to gnorize alla me to na simvenoun ola ayta stin zoi tou den eixe isos ton tropo kai to kouragio na kitaxei apla ton eayto tou.ton odysea ton gnorisa prin tesera xronia logo enos troxaiou,ekino to bradi esose tin zoi mias kopelas k argotera tou protathike na ton brayeysei o dimos mas gia tin aytothisia tou kai ekeinos to arnithike.pisteye k pisteyei ston ANTHROPO kai me eixe sigginisei tote,idietera oti itan ena atomo me poli xamilo profil kai exeretika anthropinos me terasteio esoteriko kosmo kai synaisthimatiko epipedo anotero pou diskola sinantas.poles fores tou elega oti tha ton \'\'paro\'\' gia na ton \'\'meletiso\'\'.telika ton exasa prin ena xrono k kati.ton xana eida prin merikes meres sta tep entelos tyxaia.itan poli asxima psixologika kai somatika.milisame ligo kai meta eprepe na metaferthei sti kliniki.tin epomeni piga mou milise kai mou eipe pola apo ayta pou exei grapsei edo alla kai kapoia alla.ayto pou me siklonise omos itan oti einai poli dikaios kai skliros me ton eayto tou.den tha apokalipso tin eidikotita mou logo deontologias,to mono pou tha sas po einai oti tha sas enimerono ana diastimata gia tin opoia exelixi.akoma kati giati xero oti edo mpainei kai ta diavazei i proin kopela tou,pou den tha sxoliaso kan to gegonos oti den einai konta tou,alla oute apo apostasi 10 metron den plisiase na ton dei.lipon akou kopela mou glikia,einai dikaioma sou na praxeis opos thes,den exeis omos dikaioma kanena na anaferese se kapoion- opoiodipote,me ton oro psixopathi.alla poli perisotero ston antrhopo pou esi i idia eleges oti agapas mexri prin 15 meres.ean eixes mesa sou ligo entimotita agapis tha eisoun konta tou.se parakalo loipon para poli me gnomona proton tin anthropia kai deyteron ti logiki na min spiloneis kata ayton ton tropo kanenan.den exeis oute apo tin politeia to dikaioma ayto oute apo ton Theo.na thimitheis mono oti aytos o anthropos otan ktipises sto podi to kalokairi,(rixi mirieas me apolia 1,5 litra aimatos)me kindino na paithaneis sou, esose ti zoi sti kiriolexia riskarontas tin diki tou zoi.ayta einai ola gramena sto nosokomeio mas kai ta gnorizoun arketoi sobaroi anthropo alla kai giatroi.oute ayto ektimises telika??
lipamai orismenes fores pou eimai antrhopos,malon poio sosta ntrepomai.
kalimera sas kai signomi gia to kaystiko mou logo.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αυτό το μήνυμα με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Λες ότι γράφεις ellin σαν \'κοινός θνητός\' και φυσικά, όλοι γράφουν εδώ ως απλά μέλη ανεξάρτητα απο επαγγελματική ιδιότητα. Όμως, στο μήνυμα σου δεν αναφέρεις απλά προσωπικές απόψεις, εμπειρίες ή αν θες και γενικές γνώσεις, κάτι απόλυτα θεμιτό. Μιλάς για κάποιον άνθρωπο που γνώρισες στο πλαίσιο άσκησης του επαγγέλματος σου αν κατάλαβα καλά? Αν είναι έτσι, σαφώς εδώ τίθεται θέμα δεοντολογίας για όσα γράφεις! 

Επιπλέον, ακόμα και να μην είναι κάποιος γιατρός, ή ακόμα και να γνώρισε σε μια απλή κοινωνική συναναστροφή ένα άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ, δεν μπορεί να αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ή περιστατικά από τη ζωή του, χωρίς την ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ξεκάθαρη συναίνεση του. Και να απευθύνεται κιόλας σε άλλους γνωστούς του που...διαβάζουν τα μηνύματα, όπως την κοπέλα που αναφέρεις! Ακόμα κι αν η πρόθεση είναι καλή, δεν παύει να είναι μια καταχρηστική παρέμβαση, μια παραβίαση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> paidia kalimera se olous-olles.de tha grapso gia ton odysea edo,oute tha tou doso kouragio.eimai edo san kinos thnitos xoris na fero kan edo mesa tin idiotita tou giatrou pou katexo kala ta taileytaia trianta xronia.eimai edo perisotero gia na enimero esas gia thn katastasi tou odysea.oti grafei edo einai ontos pera os pera alithina kai isos ta peregrafei kai poio mikra.to megalitero omos problima telika einai oti isos xoris na to gnorizei kai ekeinos exei sovaro problima somatikis igeias pou ftanei se simio na diatrexei kindino akoma k i zoi tou,arketa sovaro tha elega kai diskola anastrepsimo.den exei omos na kanei ayto pou egrafe edo me to problima pou prin 4 meres diagnostike telika sto nosokomeio.to opoio mporei na min ton epireaze psixologika,mias k den to gnorize alla me to na simvenoun ola ayta stin zoi tou den eixe isos ton tropo kai to kouragio na kitaxei apla ton eayto tou.ton odysea ton gnorisa prin tesera xronia logo enos troxaiou,ekino to bradi esose tin zoi mias kopelas k argotera tou protathike na ton brayeysei o dimos mas gia tin aytothisia tou kai ekeinos to arnithike.pisteye k pisteyei ston ANTHROPO kai me eixe sigginisei tote,idietera oti itan ena atomo me poli xamilo profil kai exeretika anthropinos me terasteio esoteriko kosmo kai synaisthimatiko epipedo anotero pou diskola sinantas.poles fores tou elega oti tha ton \'\'paro\'\' gia na ton \'\'meletiso\'\'.telika ton exasa prin ena xrono k kati.ton xana eida prin merikes meres sta tep entelos tyxaia.itan poli asxima psixologika kai somatika.milisame ligo kai meta eprepe na metaferthei sti kliniki.tin epomeni piga mou milise kai mou eipe pola apo ayta pou exei grapsei edo alla kai kapoia alla.ayto pou me siklonise omos itan oti einai poli dikaios kai skliros me ton eayto tou.den tha apokalipso tin eidikotita mou logo deontologias,to mono pou tha sas po einai oti tha sas enimerono ana diastimata gia tin opoia exelixi.akoma kati giati xero oti edo mpainei kai ta diavazei i proin kopela tou,pou den tha sxoliaso kan to gegonos oti den einai konta tou,alla oute apo apostasi 10 metron den plisiase na ton dei.lipon akou kopela mou glikia,einai dikaioma sou na praxeis opos thes,den exeis omos dikaioma kanena na anaferese se kapoion- opoiodipote,me ton oro psixopathi.alla poli perisotero ston antrhopo pou esi i idia eleges oti agapas mexri prin 15 meres.ean eixes mesa sou ligo entimotita agapis tha eisoun konta tou.se parakalo loipon para poli me gnomona proton tin anthropia kai deyteron ti logiki na min spiloneis kata ayton ton tropo kanenan.den exeis oute apo tin politeia to dikaioma ayto oute apo ton Theo.na thimitheis mono oti aytos o anthropos otan ktipises sto podi to kalokairi,(rixi mirieas me apolia 1,5 litra aimatos)me kindino na paithaneis sou, esose ti zoi sti kiriolexia riskarontas tin diki tou zoi.ayta einai ola gramena sto nosokomeio mas kai ta gnorizoun arketoi sobaroi anthropo alla kai giatroi.oute ayto ektimises telika??
> lipamai orismenes fores pou eimai antrhopos,malon poio sosta ntrepomai.
> kalimera sas kai signomi gia to kaystiko mou logo.


\"Ellin\"...συγνώμη αλλα πιο άτοπο ποστ δεν έχω διαβάσει.
Λες πως είσαι γιατρός του Οδυσσέα και μπαίνεις εδώ να μας πεις πως τα πάει. Οκ, μέχρι εκεί θα μπορούσα να σε πιστέψω αν και θα μου φαινόταν εξωπραγματικό.
Το θέμα με την κοπέλα που κολλάει?
Δυστυχώς όλοι νομίζω πως καταλάβαμε πως απ την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, το ποστ σου είναι ένα μεγάλο ψέμμα.
Και αν θελήσεις να ξαναγράψεις, (που πολύ αμφιβάλω), γράψε στα ελληνικά, είναι όρος του φόρουμ, αλλα φαντάζομαι αυτό θα το ξέρεις...

----------


## arktos

ellin, γιατί δεν μας αναφέρεις τι βοήθεια πρόσφερες εσύ στον odyseas αφού ήσουν το \"μέσο\" του στο νοσοκομείο για να γραφτούν τα φάρμακα του?

κι επειδή είμαι κι εγώ διπολική, έχω να σου πω ότι πολλοί γατζωνόμαστε πάνω στο σύντροφο μας σε σημείο να τον πνίγουμε.
οπότε μην κατηγορούμε τη κοπέλα, λες και είναι ο χειρότερος άνθρωπος.

α, να μην ξεχάσω να σε ενημερώσω πως οι περισσότεροι ( αν όχι, όλοι ) οι διπολικοί, είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι.
αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως εξαιρώ τους υπόλοιπους που πάσχουν από από άλλα ψυχικά νοσήματα.
απλά το ξεχώρισα, γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για διπολικό.

----------


## ellin

Tha apantiso se olous.
1)kata arxin xexaste to oti eimai giatros.
2) opos afisate na iptate,den eimai kata fantasia oute kata protropi tou odysea \'\'iperaspistis tou\'\'.
3) me parakalese o idios na sas grapso ti apegine telikos giati den exei tin politelia na to kanei aytos gia na min \'\'anisixite\'\'.opote ta osa egrapsa ta gnorize apo prin kai fisika eixa tin ADEIA tou gia ayto.
4) den tithete thema deontologias oute iatrikou aporitou,giati den eimai o prosopikos giatros tou kai poli perisotero den me sindeei ayto me ekeinon,alla kati poli poio vathi kai antrhopino i filia.mia filia pou den egine opoudipote alla se ena tragiko meros me tragikes sinthikes kai opoios exeis tetoiou idous empiries xeri oti oi desmoi pou anaptisontai einai poli poli isxiri.
5)den kataferthika se kamia kopela tou,epidi omos ekini ekane kai kanei kati asximo,entelos me tis dikes mou alla kai tou odysea tis arxes poio poli kai apla to xaraktirizo \'\'asximo\'\' kai oxi opos tou armozei.mpike kai brike ta post tou odysea eno ton eixe idi xorisei,kalos eos ekei.alla na epidikniei ayta ta post se diafora fisika prosopa kai na bgazei kai gnomatesi,na stirizei thn \'\'fygi\'\' tis se aytes den exei to dikaioma.den to exeis giati pligonei ikia prosopa tou odysea pou idi sikonoun enan strayro bari.
6)oxi den grafo se foroum oute asxoloume me post opote den ixera tous kanones sas.
7)den eimai to meson tou odysea kai lipame pou to etheses etsi.opos egrapsa kai sto arxiko post ton eixa xasei prin peripou ena xrono kai kati isos.lathos mou pou den ton anazitisa giati ixera oti opos tote pou eixe xana problima den mou to eipe,etsi den tha mou elege kai sto melon.eki exo meridio eythinis kai to dexomai.
8)exo sizigo maniokatathliptiko me sobares diataraxes alla den ton eggatelipsa pote,to ixera oti tha me kouraze kapoies stigmes eimoun kai tha eimai sto plai tou oxi giati me agapaei ekeinos oxi epidi me exei anaggi ekinos,alla protistos giati ton agapao ego gia ayto to idietero xarisma pou exei.
9)agapiti θεωφανια mathe kopela mou oti to na peis kapoion pseyti-tra,prepei na to tekmirioseis prota.parola ayta se opoion dipote apo tous diaxiristes aytinou tou foroum eimai diatethimenos na doso ta akrivi stoixeia mou.den eixa logo na paixo ton rolo tou \'\'diaskedasti pseyti\'\' se foroum!!to mialo sou trexei xoris logo,den einai aparetito ta panta sti zoi na exoun poniro skopo.giati tote aneris kai bgazeis psefti akoma kai esena pou grafeis edo kai akougontai \'\'paraxena\'\' se kapoion alon.
10)tha parakaleso ek merous tou odysea kai epidi pleon den thelei ta osa egrapse na ginontai allo sta xeria kai sta matia kapoion oi apodixeis na isxirizontai oti einai PSIXASTHENIS opos xaraktiristika lene,ta post na kleisoun i na diagrafoun den xero tous kanones.ayto xana leo to epithimi o odyseas kai oxi ego.
11)ean o odyseas exei diataraxi i otidipote psixologiko tha to krinoun pleon oi idikoi kai ean kai efoson xreiastei,oi therapontes giatroi tou.etsi einai oi kanones tis iatrikis kai etsi sosta tha efarmostoun.
sas eyxaristo olous-oles.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> Tha apantiso se olous.
> 1)kata arxin xexaste to oti eimai giatros.
> 2) opos afisate na iptate,den eimai kata fantasia oute kata protropi tou odysea \'\'iperaspistis tou\'\'.
> 3) me parakalese o idios na sas grapso ti apegine telikos giati den exei tin politelia na to kanei aytos gia na min \'\'anisixite\'\'.opote ta osa egrapsa ta gnorize apo prin kai fisika eixa tin ADEIA tou gia ayto.
> 4) den tithete thema deontologias oute iatrikou aporitou,giati den eimai o prosopikos giatros tou kai poli perisotero den me sindeei ayto me ekeinon,alla kati poli poio vathi kai antrhopino i filia.mia filia pou den egine opoudipote alla se ena tragiko meros me tragikes sinthikes kai opoios exeis tetoiou idous empiries xeri oti oi desmoi pou anaptisontai einai poli poli isxiri.
> 5)den kataferthika se kamia kopela tou,epidi omos ekini ekane kai kanei kati asximo,entelos me tis dikes mou alla kai tou odysea tis arxes poio poli kai apla to xaraktirizo \'\'asximo\'\' kai oxi opos tou armozei.mpike kai brike ta post tou odysea eno ton eixe idi xorisei,kalos eos ekei.alla na epidikniei ayta ta post se diafora fisika prosopa kai na bgazei kai gnomatesi,na stirizei thn \'\'fygi\'\' tis se aytes den exei to dikaioma.den to exeis giati pligonei ikia prosopa tou odysea pou idi sikonoun enan strayro bari.
> 6)oxi den grafo se foroum oute asxoloume me post opote den ixera tous kanones sas.
> 7)den eimai to meson tou odysea kai lipame pou to etheses etsi.opos egrapsa kai sto arxiko post ton eixa xasei prin peripou ena xrono kai kati isos.lathos mou pou den ton anazitisa giati ixera oti opos tote pou eixe xana problima den mou to eipe,etsi den tha mou elege kai sto melon.eki exo meridio eythinis kai to dexomai.
> ...


ελλιν...όπως σου είπα παραπάνω, εδώ γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες..εγώ συγνώμη, αλλα δεν πρόκειται να το διαβάσω.

----------


## diamadenia

εχω προβληματιστει και συγκινιθει πολυ με αυτην την ιστορια.
πολυ υποπτο το nick ellin.δεν θελω να πω κατι χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα μηπως η ελλιν ειναι ο Οδησεας?
Μηπως ενιωθε τοσο μονος που δημιουργησε εναν φανταστικο φιλο για να εχει συντροφια?Ακομα και ετσι να ειναι,ο Οδυσεας με εχει αγκιξει βαθεια μεσα μου και ποναγα οσο διαβαζα τα επλπισμενα του ποστ.
σου ευχομαι κουραγιο και δυναμη μεσα σου αυτες τις αγιες ημερες π ερχονται γλυκειε μου και να μας γραφεις εσυ ο ιδιος.
αν θελεις μ στελνεις υ2υ να τα πουμε καλυτερα σε κανενα μσν.μηπως νιωσεις καλυτερα.

----------


## arktos

ellin, είπες πως θα απαντήσεις σε όλους.
μία ερώτηση σου έκανα και δεν μου απάντησες.

----------


## marma

Καλησπέρα καταρχήν σε όλους

----------


## marma

Είχα αποφασίσει να μην γράψω σε αυτό το foroum.Όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο απλά γιατί με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω για το άτομο μου τόσες μέρες από τον Οδυσσέα και τους \"γιατρούς\" αγανάκτησα πάρα πολύ.Όπως ίσως καταλάβατε είμαι η άκαρδη και σκληρή πρώην κοπέλα του Οδυσσέα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε νομίζω πως αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τα μέλη του forum είναι η κρίση για την κοπέλα του,όσο το αν ο Οδυσσέας είναι καλά,πως είναι τώρα η ψυχολογική του κατάσταση και εάν έχει λάβει βοήθεια.Συμφωνώ με την Μαρίνα,κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να γράφει για λογαριασμό άλλου.Για ό,τι τον αφορά,δικαίωμα να γράψει έχει ο ίδιος ο νηματοθέτης.

----------


## diamadenia

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## marma

Κοπελιά μίλα πιο όμορφα σε παρακαλώ πολύ

----------


## marma

Με ξέρεις και από χθες και μου μιλάς έτσι?Για σε παρακαλώ πολύ.Δεν μπήκα εδώ για να τσακωθώ με κάποιον

----------


## diamadenia

οκ ελα ριχτα.πες τις αδικιες σου που εκανες εις βαρος αυτου του πλασματος του Οδησεα.

----------


## marma

Δε μου λες?Σε πληρώνει κανείς για να μιλάς με αυτον τον τρόπο?Ξέρεις προσωπικά εμένα και τον Οδυσσέα και μιλάς έτσι?

----------


## diamadenia

οχι αλλα απο οσα διαβασα,αυτος ο ανθρωπος τα εδωσε ολα για σενα,και εσυ τον ριμαξες.νομιζεις πολους θα βρεις σαν αυτον?
δεν με πληρωνει κανεις.απλα διαβασα αυτα π εγραψε και στεναχωρεθηκα παρα πολυ.
υπαρχουν τοσο απονοι ανθρωποι?παω για υπνο .ουτε εσενα ξερω ουτε τον οδησεα παρεπιμτοντος αλλα πολυ θα ηθελα να τον γνωριζα /κοντα ειμαστε που ξερεις.πατριδα... :Big Grin:

----------


## marma

Να μάθεις να ακούς πάντα και τις 2 πλευρές κοπελιά και να μη βγάζεις αβίαστα συμπεράσματα για τις ζωές των άλλων.Και δεν τον ρίμαξα εγώ χρυσή μου.Ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να χωρίζει και αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά τι έχει γράψει τότε θα έβλεπες ότι όλα αυτα που γράφει δεν έχουν να κάνουν με μένα.Ξεκινούν από παλιότερα.

----------


## marma

Ούτε θα απολογηθώ σε σένα για τη σχέση μου με τον Οδυσσέα.Δεν σε αφορά και δεν μπήκα εδώ για να δώσω εξηγήσεις.Το κατάλαβες ή να στο ξανα εξηγήσω?

----------


## marma

Άστο κοπέλα μου και θα μιλήσω με κανέναν άλλο.Μη μου ξαναμιλήσεις σε παρακαλώ πολύ

----------


## Θεοφανία

marma....αυτό δεν ήταν δείγμα των μελών του φόρουμ.
Δυστυχώς επεσες στην περίπτωση. 
Ένιγουει, όπως θα είδες στα προηγούμενα μνμ όλων μας, κανείς δεν σε κατηγόρησε και προσπαθήσαμε να καταλάβουμε την απελπισία του Οδυσσέα. Σε μια σχέση φταίνε πάντα και οι δύο όταν έρχεται το τέλος και κανείς δεν αναγκάζει κανένα να μένει μαζί του.
Καταρχήν, ο Οδυσσέας είναι καλύτερα?

----------


## claire

Οδυσσέα πρέπει να μαζέψεις όλες σου τις δυνάμεις για να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτή την κρίση. προσπάθησε να τα δεις με λογική. και παλιότερα είπες ήσουν άσχημα και κάπως βελτιώθηκαν τα πράγματα. και τώρα έτσι να το δεις, ότι τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν. δες πρώτα τι θα κάνεις με το θέμα του γιατρού και των φαρμάκων, αυτή πρέπει να είναι η προτεραιότητα σου τώρα! 

διαμαντένια, εσύ πως την είδες τώρα? λαικό δικαστήριο??!?!?!?

----------


## ellin

ti allo \'\'nick\'\' arage tha mporouse na xrisimopioisei kapoios 58 eton??
mipos \'\'pirablos\'\' i kalitera na to epeza exipnakias kai idimonas kai na ebaza \'\'idikos\'\'??????
ax kala mou paidia poso exipnous alla epifaniakous sinirmous kanete....
telika ayto ithele na prolabei kai o odyseas kai ego.anoixte ta matia sas kai dite ti kanei i proin kopela tou..... mia kopela pou den eixe katigorisei se kati o odyseas,apla exefraze edo,se agnostous mesa san agnostos pou itan parapona me pono psixis.to ekane ayto otan i tora pleon \'\'pikrameni kopela tou\'\' idi eixe figei kai den mporouse na brei parigoria se ekini.alla paratayta ekini diabase edo ayta pou eixe grapsei kai parolo pou den dini tin paramikro stigma gia to atomo tis,pou na tin fovizei mipos apokaliythei,ekinei me ayto pou ekane kai pithanon na exakolouthisei na kanei einai na exoume tora to apotelesma to opoio sas eixa proipei.distixos eprepe to post na to exoun klisei oi admin.lipame pou sto telos ean den to exei kanei idi tha einai ekeini pou tha proxorisei se poli xeirotera epipeda.oso afora ton odysea den mporo pleon oute kai prokitai na tou metafero ta oso exo diavasei pleon edo mesa.tha tou po oti to post eklise kai telos.

----------


## ellin

Δε μου λες?Σε πληρώνει κανείς για να μιλάς με αυτον τον τρόπο?Ξέρεις προσωπικά εμένα και τον Οδυσσέα και μιλάς έτσι? 

diabaste me ti orgi grafei.orgi kai ponos gia ton eayto tis omos mono...
mipos kano lathos? kliste to post prin simboun xeirotera.ean edo mesa krinontai axies antrhopon lipamai alla exoume tin ipoxreosi na prostateysoume kai ekeini kai ton odysea.

----------


## Θεοφανία

ελλιν..απ ότι φαίνεται δεν σέβεσαι τίποτα έτσι?
Σου έχω γράψει τρεις φορες πως εδω γράφουμε στα ελλνηνικά και συνεχίσεις ...
Οκ, μάθε πως εδώ είμαστε φόρουμ υποστήριξης και όχι δικαστήριο διαζυγίων.
Η κοπέλα του Οδυσσέα είχε λόγους που έφυγε, δεν την τσίμπησε μύγα. Μακάρι να μην απογοητεύτηκε απ όλες τις παπαριες που διαβάζει απόψε και να μας πει την άποψη της. Το εύχομαι.

----------


## Remedy

κυριε γιατρε η \"γιατρε\", κανε στον εαυτο σου και σε μας την χαρη, να περιοριστεις στην δουλεια σου.....εδω δεν προσφερεις καμια καλη υπηρεσια ουτε στον οδυσσεα ουτε σε κανεναν αλλον....
αφενος γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις μεσολαβητη,αφετερου γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις ουτε δικαστη...
αν θες να συζητησουμε επι της ουσιας,εχεις απολυτο αδικο στα οσα περιεργα ηρθες να υποστηριξεις...
ο καθενας ειναι κυριος του εαυτου του και δικαιουται ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ.
για τα υπολοιπακαι επειδη ο οδυσσεας ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση ψυχικη, δεν θα επεκταθω, σε συμβουλευω να βρεις τροπο να τον βοηθησεις να βρει την ιατρικη υποστηριξη που χρειαζεται και να βγαλεις την μουσουδα σου απο τα προσωπικα θεματα της κοπελας του .....ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## arktos

ellin, γιατί δεν μας αναφέρεις τι βοήθεια πρόσφερες εσύ στον odyseas αφού ήσουν το \"μέσο\" του στο νοσοκομείο για να γραφτούν τα φάρμακα του?

----------


## marma

καλησπέρα ξανά σε όλους σας.Δεν ξέρω με ποιο δικαίωμα ο ellin ανακατεύεται στα προσωπικά μου και σαν γιατρός δεν νομιζώ ότι πρέπει να ασχολείται με εμένα και να το χει πάρει τόσο πατριωτικά

----------


## Remedy

πραγματι μαρμα...
οχι μονο δεν εχει δικαιωμα να ανακατευεται στα προσωπικα σου, αλλα δεν ειναι καν σε θεση να τα γνωριζει, εφοσον απ οτι φανταζομαι δεν εχει συζητησει ποτε μαζι σου...
απορω για μια τετοια σταση απο καποιον που αυτοαποκαλειται λειτουργος της υγειας...
λιγη περισσοτερη σοβαροτητα και υπευθυνοτητα δεν θα εβλαπτε..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by marma_
> καλησπέρα ξανά σε όλους σας.Δεν ξέρω με ποιο δικαίωμα ο ellin ανακατεύεται στα προσωπικά μου και σαν γιατρός δεν νομιζώ ότι πρέπει να ασχολείται με εμένα και να το χει πάρει τόσο πατριωτικά


καταρχην.......εσυ πιστευεις πως η ελλιν ειναι γιατρος?

----------


## marma

Εάν διάβασα σωστά ο ellin υποννοεί ότι εάν μιλήσω εδώ θα προχωρήσω σε χειρότερα επίπεδα?Καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοεί?

----------


## ellin

κυριε γιατρε η \"γιατρε\", κανε στον εαυτο σου και σε μας την χαρη, να περιοριστεις στην δουλεια σου.....εδω δεν προσφερεις καμια καλη υπηρεσια ουτε στον οδυσσεα ουτε σε κανεναν αλλον....
αφενος γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις μεσολαβητη,αφετερου γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις ουτε δικαστη...
αν θες να συζητησουμε επι της ουσιας,εχεις απολυτο αδικο στα οσα περιεργα ηρθες να υποστηριξεις...
ο καθενας ειναι κυριος του εαυτου του και δικαιουται ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ.
για τα υπολοιπακαι επειδη ο οδυσσεας ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση ψυχικη, δεν θα επεκταθω, σε συμβουλευω να βρεις τροπο να τον βοηθησεις να βρει την ιατρικη υποστηριξη που χρειαζεται και να βγαλεις την μουσουδα σου απο τα προσωπικα θεματα της κοπελας του .....ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!! 

telika den katalabenete tipota etsi?lipame pou apo edo mesa \'\'neara kamakia\'\' to metetrepsan telika se laiko dikastirio opos eipes.mipos to mono pou sas kaie einai to kous-kous?? lipamai kirie isaggelea alla tha sou po oti proti eseis tha eprepe na tis exete pei oti edo den tha eprepe gia logous \'\'deontologias\'\' na apantisei efoson thelete na legeste foroum psyxologias.pote o idios psixologos-psixiatros den dexete tous \'\'antipalous\'\' astenois,ektos kai ean to epithimoun kai oi dio apo kinou.lipame pou fereste telika san laiko dikastirio eseis.ego egrapsa edo kai sas to tonisa meta apo paraklisi tou odysea.den tha eprepe kai ayto ithela na prolabo,na epitrepsete na parembei toulaxiston sto diko tou post i proin kopela tou.lipamai ilikrina lipamai.

----------


## arktos

marma, επίσης θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει πολύ πιο πατριωτικά όλα αυτά που προξένησε η σύζυγος και συνεχίζει να προξενεί.

διάβασα ορισμένα πριν από λίγο και φρίκαρα.τα μισά να είναι αλήθεια, φτάνει.

αλλά ορισμένοι άνθρωποι όπως θα είδες, δεν έχουν την ικανότητα να δουν κάτι σφαιρικά.

----------


## marma

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γιατρός και αν υπάρχει καν και όχι δεν ξέρω καν ακουστά την ύπαρξη του

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by marma_
> Εάν διάβασα σωστά ο ellin υποννοεί ότι εάν μιλήσω εδώ θα προχωρήσω σε χειρότερα επίπεδα?Καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοεί?


υποθετω οτι εννοει οτι θα εκθεσεις τον οδυσσεα και θεματα της σχεσης σας...

----------


## Remedy

ελλην αν εχεις σκοπο να συνεχισεις συζητηση εδω,σεπαρακαλω να γραψεις ελληνικα...προσωπικα δεν διαβασα την τελευταια σου απαντηση,αρνουμαι να διαβαζω κορακιστικα απο υποτιθεμενο επιστημονα μαλιστα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> κυριε γιατρε η \"γιατρε\", κανε στον εαυτο σου και σε μας την χαρη, να περιοριστεις στην δουλεια σου.....εδω δεν προσφερεις καμια καλη υπηρεσια ουτε στον οδυσσεα ουτε σε κανεναν αλλον....
> αφενος γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις μεσολαβητη,αφετερου γιατι δεν σε εβαλε κανεις ουτε δικαστη...
> αν θες να συζητησουμε επι της ουσιας,εχεις απολυτο αδικο στα οσα περιεργα ηρθες να υποστηριξεις...
> ο καθενας ειναι κυριος του εαυτου του και δικαιουται ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ.
> για τα υπολοιπακαι επειδη ο οδυσσεας ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση ψυχικη, δεν θα επεκταθω, σε συμβουλευω να βρεις τροπο να τον βοηθησεις να βρει την ιατρικη υποστηριξη που χρειαζεται και να βγαλεις την μουσουδα σου απο τα προσωπικα θεματα της κοπελας του .....ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!! 
> 
> telika den katalabenete tipota etsi?lipame pou apo edo mesa \'\'neara kamakia\'\' to metetrepsan telika se laiko dikastirio opos eipes.mipos to mono pou sas kaie einai to kous-kous?? lipamai kirie isaggelea alla tha sou po oti proti eseis tha eprepe na tis exete pei oti edo den tha eprepe gia logous \'\'deontologias\'\' na apantisei efoson thelete na legeste foroum psyxologias.pote o idios psixologos-psixiatros den dexete tous \'\'antipalous\'\' astenois,ektos kai ean to epithimoun kai oi dio apo kinou.lipame pou fereste telika san laiko dikastirio eseis.ego egrapsa edo kai sas to tonisa meta apo paraklisi tou odysea.den tha eprepe kai ayto ithela na prolabo,na epitrepsete na parembei toulaxiston sto diko tou post i proin kopela tou.lipamai ilikrina lipamai.


ελλιν...τώρα κατάλαβα γιατι γραφεις γκριγκλις και όχι ελληνικα...
η μοναδική ελληνική λέξη που έγραψες σε προηγούμενο ποστ ήταν το όνομα μου και το έγραψε Θεωφανεια, δηλαδή εντελώς ανορθόγραφα. Με λίγα λόγια αυτό θα μας επιβεβαίωνε πως όχι μόνο δεν είσια γιατρός, (ξέρω πως διδάσκουν γραμματική στα σχολεία), αλλα μας δουλεύεις και από πάνω...

----------


## arktos

marma, αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα άνοιξε ένα άλλο θέμα δικό σου.

----------


## ellin

marma, επίσης θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει πολύ πιο πατριωτικά όλα αυτά που προξένησε η σύζυγος και συνεχίζει να προξενεί.

διάβασα ορισμένα πριν από λίγο και φρίκαρα.τα μισά να είναι αλήθεια, φτάνει.

αλλά ορισμένοι άνθρωποι όπως θα είδες, δεν έχουν την ικανότητα να δουν κάτι σφαιρικά. 

ti iponoeis agapite mou?
ela pes to eytheos....... ela na gelasei kai to pardalo katsiki....

----------


## marma

Παιδιά,δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκοπό να καθήσω εδώ(δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν σας) και να αναλύσω τη σχέση μου ούτε να εκθέσω τον Οδυσσέα σε καμία περίπτωση.Γενικότερα δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω τίποτα.Αλλά ο λόγος που έγραψα είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα αφάνταστα με αυτά που λέγονται για μένα γιατί δεν ισχύουν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by marma_
> Παιδιά,δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκοπό να καθήσω εδώ(δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν σας) και να αναλύσω τη σχέση μου ούτε να εκθέσω τον Οδυσσέα σε καμία περίπτωση.Γενικότερα δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω τίποτα.Αλλά ο λόγος που έγραψα είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα αφάνταστα με αυτά που λέγονται για μένα γιατί δεν ισχύουν.


μαρ..δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δικάσει κανείς επειδή σου τελείωσε σε μια σχέση. Είναι φυσιολογικό και έχει συμβεί σε όλους μας. Για μένα θα ήταν χειρότερο να κάτσεις με κάποιον που δεν αγαπάς και να τον κοροιδεύειε, παρά να κάθεσα με κάποιον χωρίς να το θέλεις....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by marma_
> Παιδιά,δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκοπό να καθήσω εδώ(δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν σας) και να αναλύσω τη σχέση μου ούτε να εκθέσω τον Οδυσσέα σε καμία περίπτωση.Γενικότερα δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω τίποτα.Αλλά ο λόγος που έγραψα είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα αφάνταστα με αυτά που λέγονται για μένα γιατί δεν ισχύουν.


μην ανησυχεις μαρμα...
ειναι δικαιολογημενο το παραπονο σου , για να μη πω η αγανακτηση σου...
απλα καταλαβε οτι καποιος βρισκεται σε πολυ ασχημη ψυχικη κατασταση , χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι του δινει το δικαιωμα να καταφερεται εναντιον σου...
οποιος εχει ματια ανοιχτα, ειδε και καταλαβε....

----------


## marma

Δεν μπήκα εδώ για να κατηγορήσω κανέναν.Ο Οδυσσέας και μόνο αυτός γνωρίζει γιατί έφυγα από αυτή τη σχέση.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έφυγα από αυτή τη σχέση ούτε λόγω των παιδιών,ούτε λόγω των χρεών που θα περίμενε ίσως επιφανειακά κάποιος.Οι λόγοι ήταν καθαρά θέματα συμπεριφοράς και απαιτήσεων ας το πω έτσι που με πίεζαν σαν άνθρωπο και δεν μπορούσα να λειτουργήσω ως ο εαυτός μου.Δεν τον κορόιδεψα ποτέ στα συναισθήματα μου.Ίσα ίσα προσπαθούσα παρόλο που υπήρχαν προβλήματα και από τη δική μου οικογένεια.Εγώ όμως ήμουν δίπλα του.

----------


## ellin

Παιδιά,δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκοπό να καθήσω εδώ(δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν σας) και να αναλύσω τη σχέση μου ούτε να εκθέσω τον Οδυσσέα σε καμία περίπτωση.Γενικότερα δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω τίποτα.Αλλά ο λόγος που έγραψα είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα αφάνταστα με αυτά που λέγονται για μένα γιατί δεν ισχύουν. 

den stenaxorithikes omos pou o \'\'odyseas\'\' pernaei oti pernaei.
ekinos den sou zitise na min diavazeis ta osa exei grapsei edo.
den brisko to logo na grafeis se ena foroum oso kai na se stanaxoroun ayta pou grafontai kai min min eisai gia mia ora konta ston anthropo pou ezises mazi tou ena xrono.telika esi xeris kalitera ean eimai \'\'fantastikos \'\' i oxi kai xeris kalitera pou einai o odyseas ayti tin stigmi.alla oso kai ean se rotisan den eida na edoses apantisi.
opoios kritis as krini.arketa xazologisa me paidakia sto pneyma alla sti kardia petra.

----------


## marma

Ξέρω ποιος είσαι ellin μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> marma, επίσης θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει πολύ πιο πατριωτικά όλα αυτά που προξένησε η σύζυγος και συνεχίζει να προξενεί.
> 
> διάβασα ορισμένα πριν από λίγο και φρίκαρα.τα μισά να είναι αλήθεια, φτάνει.
> 
> αλλά ορισμένοι άνθρωποι όπως θα είδες, δεν έχουν την ικανότητα να δουν κάτι σφαιρικά. 
> 
> ti iponoeis agapite mou?
> ela pes to eytheos....... ela na gelasei kai to pardalo katsiki....






η άρκτος είναι!τς! γιατρός άνθρωπος!

τί να πω πιο ευθέως?πιο ευθέως δεν γίνεται!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ellin_
> marma, επίσης θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει πολύ πιο πατριωτικά όλα αυτά που προξένησε η σύζυγος και συνεχίζει να προξενεί.
> 
> διάβασα ορισμένα πριν από λίγο και φρίκαρα.τα μισά να είναι αλήθεια, φτάνει.
> ...


καλά...εσύ πίστεψες έστω και μια στιγμή πως αυτός που γράφει είναι γιατρός?

----------


## marma

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως μπορώ να διαγραφώ ως χρήστης?Κακώς έγραψα και αυτά τα λίγα.

----------


## Remedy

κατ αρχας αν για κατι μετανοιωσες, πας και κανεις εντιτ και τα σβηνεις..
για διαγραφη δεν ξερω, νομιζω πρεπει να το ζητησεις απτον αντμιν

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by marma_
> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως μπορώ να διαγραφώ ως χρήστης?Κακώς έγραψα και αυτά τα λίγα.


πολύ κακώς που αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να επηρεάζεται...δεν χρειάζεται να διαγραφεις, μπορείς πολύ απλά να μη ξανασυμμετασχεις.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> Παιδιά,δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκοπό να καθήσω εδώ(δεν προσβάλλω κανέναν σας) και να αναλύσω τη σχέση μου ούτε να εκθέσω τον Οδυσσέα σε καμία περίπτωση.Γενικότερα δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω τίποτα.Αλλά ο λόγος που έγραψα είναι ότι στενοχωρήθηκα αφάνταστα με αυτά που λέγονται για μένα γιατί δεν ισχύουν. 
> 
> den stenaxorithikes omos pou o \'\'odyseas\'\' pernaei oti pernaei.
> ekinos den sou zitise na min diavazeis ta osa exei grapsei edo.
> den brisko to logo na grafeis se ena foroum oso kai na se stanaxoroun ayta pou grafontai kai min min eisai gia mia ora konta ston anthropo pou ezises mazi tou ena xrono.telika esi xeris kalitera ean eimai \'\'fantastikos \'\' i oxi kai xeris kalitera pou einai o odyseas ayti tin stigmi.alla oso kai ean se rotisan den eida na edoses apantisi.
> opoios kritis as krini.arketa xazologisa me paidakia sto pneyma alla sti kardia petra.




αν πίστευες πως χαζολογούσες με παιδάκια στο πνεύμα τόση ώρα, τρέξε στο σύντροφο σου το διπολικό που είναι πιο έξυπνος από σένα ( αν είναι αλήθεια αυτά που μας είπες ).

θα κερδίσεις κάτι.




από μια διπολική

----------


## marma

Δεν επηρεάζομαι Θεοφανεία μου απλά μερικοί εδώ το είδαν σαν κατηγορητήριο και εγώ δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση.

----------


## ellin

opoios i opoia epaggelmatiki idiotita exo den sas afora.apla o odyseas den eimai oso kai na to thelete. o odyseas idi metaferhike se megalo nosokomeio kai to proi tha ipovlithei se xeirourgiki epemvasi.
lipame omos telika pou eno eiste kali astynomikoi den minate stin ousia tou odysea.apo emena den tha iparxei sinexia alla otan tha thelisei na epanelthi edo o idios tha frontiso na epanelthei me apodixeis.kalo ximeroma.

----------


## marma

Πιστεύω ότι καταλάβατε όλοι

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ellin_
> opoios i opoia epaggelmatiki idiotita exo den sas afora.apla o odyseas den eimai oso kai na to thelete. o odyseas idi metaferhike se megalo nosokomeio kai to proi tha ipovlithei se xeirourgiki epemvasi.
> lipame omos telika pou eno eiste kali astynomikoi den minate stin ousia tou odysea.apo emena den tha iparxei sinexia alla otan tha thelisei na epanelthi edo o idios tha frontiso na epanelthei me apodixeis.kalo ximeroma.


παλι όμως δεν γραφεις στα ελληνικα...............γιατι άραγε \"γιατρε\"?

----------


## arktos

Θεοφανία, εγώ ξέρω πως ρώτησα γιατί δεν βοήθησε τον άνθρωπο να γράψει τα φάρμακα του και αποφεύγει να μου απαντήσει.

----------


## marma

Παιδιά εγώ μάλλον αρκετά σας ζάλισα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος

----------


## Θεοφανία

arktos..ειναι πια τόσο εμφανες που δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε άλλα. Εύχομαι όμως η κοπέλα να μην παραπαλανηθεί από τέτοιου είδους κατηγορίες και νιώθει άσχημα. Τίποτε άλλο.
Νομίζουν μερικοί πως εδώ μέσα μπορούν να περάσουν ότι θέλουν.
Ευτυχώς δεν τα καταφέρνουν και αυτό είναι το αισιοδοξο.

----------


## arktos

γιατρέ, μπορούσες από την αρχή να πεις για την κατάσταση του οδυσσέα.
αλλά προτίμησες να ασχοληθείς με άλλα.
ακόμα δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση μου.δεν έχεις τι να απαντήσεις?
άντε γεια!

----------


## marma

Και ζητώ και συγνώμη που μπήκα και έγραψα έτσι ως μη διπολική.Απλά μερικοί θεωρούν ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## deleted-member141015

ellin, στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα ανέφερες ότι \'ίσως και χωρίς να το γνωρίζει ο ίδιος\' πάσχει ο οδυσσέας από σοβαρό πρόβλημα σωματικής υγείας...και μετά υποστηρίζεις ότι όλα όσα γράφεις είναι μετά από παράκληση του ιδίου!! Φαντάζομαι σε παρακάλεσε να του αποκαλύψεις τη σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος του μέσω του φόρουμ, ε?? Και βέβαια να υποστηρίξεις την \'αλήθεια\' όσων ισχυρίζεται και να επιτεθείς αντ\' αυτού στην πρώην κοπέλα... Και μιλάς από πάνω για \'δεοντολογία\', μπερδεύοντας το φόρουμ με το γραφείο ενός ψυχολόγου που δεν δέχεται τους \'αντιπάλους\'. Φαίνεται δε να ξέρεις με βεβαιότητα πως νιώθουν, πώς φέρθηκαν, τι γνωρίζουν και τι πρέπει να κάνουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι καλύτερα κι από τους ίδιους! 

Κατανοώ τη συναισθηματική σου φόρτιση, αλλά για να μην τυγχάνουν αποδοχής τα όσα έχεις γράψει ως \'ellin\', σκέψου ότι μάλλον κάπου δεν στέκουν και μπερδεύουν περισσότερο τα πράγματα αντί να διευκολύνουν. Πριν την εμφάνιση σου υπήρξαν αρκετοί που στάθηκαν στην \'ουσία\' του οδυσσέα και χαίρομαι που λες ότι δεν θα συνεχίσεις. Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν όταν επανέλθει ο odyseas, να επανέλθει όχι με \'αποδείξεις\', αλλά με τα δικά του συναισθήματα και τις δικές του απόψεις-εμπειρίες.

marma αν νιώσεις την ανάγκη να ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου θέμα κάποια στιγμή κάντο, αλλά στο παρόν θέμα, νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείσαι και να στενοχωριέσαι. Συμφωνώ με όσα σου είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι. Καλή σου νύχτα.

----------


## marma

Να είστε καλά παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!!!!

----------


## marma

Και κάτι ακόμα.Δεν σημαίνει ότι όταν φεύγεις από μια σχέση είσαι καλά.Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που σε ωθούν να το κάνεις.

----------


## krino

πολυ πετυχημενος ο τιτλος του φιλου οδυσσεα....
Το φορουμ εγινε θεατρο σκιων και η αυλαια καποτε επρεπε να πεσει.
Μονο που αλλιως ειχε υπολογισει το καστ και αλλιως του βγηκε.


Η θεση του θεατη μου κανει μια χαρα.

----------

